# scaling cpu

## protomucca

Ciao, ho seguito la guida su come attivare lo scaling della cpu (athlon 64 x2), funziona tutto e uso il governor ondemand, però il cambio di frequenza non è molto tempestivo, il che si traduce in una differenza di prestazioni nel momento in cui tento di fare del video editing (costringendomi ad attivare il governor performance).

Sempre sulla stessa guida ho visto che era possibile agire sul parametro sampling_rate, e in effetti le cose sono migliorate, però il valore minimo che posso mettere è 620000, come indicato in sampling_rate_min. Sul portatile (core 2 duo) ho mandriva e ho notato che li il sampling_rate è settato a 20000 (e sampling_rate_min a 10000), e infatti non si notano differenze apprezzabili fra performance e ondemand.

La mia domanda: da cosa è stabilito sampling_rate_min? è possibile modificarlo senza fare casini? Ho visto che per tale file anche root ha i permessi di sola lettura. Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *protomucca wrote:*   

> Ciao, ho seguito la guida su come attivare lo scaling della cpu (athlon 64 x2), funziona tutto e uso il governor ondemand, però il cambio di frequenza non è molto tempestivo, il che si traduce in una differenza di prestazioni nel momento in cui tento di fare del video editing (costringendomi ad attivare il governor performance).
> 
> Sempre sulla stessa guida ho visto che era possibile agire sul parametro sampling_rate, e in effetti le cose sono migliorate, però il valore minimo che posso mettere è 620000, come indicato in sampling_rate_min. Sul portatile (core 2 duo) ho mandriva e ho notato che li il sampling_rate è settato a 20000 (e sampling_rate_min a 10000), e infatti non si notano differenze apprezzabili fra performance e ondemand.
> 
> La mia domanda: da cosa è stabilito sampling_rate_min? è possibile modificarlo senza fare casini? Ho visto che per tale file anche root ha i permessi di sola lettura. Grazie per l'aiuto.

 

hai messo il driver giusto? io quando per sbaglio misi il driver del p4 sul centrino c'erano troppe chiamate al sistema per lo scaling e le prestazioni erano inaccettabili. Controlla che sia il driver corretto oppure provalo a mettere come built-in o modulo come modulo nel kernel.

----------

## protomucca

Ciao, ho messo il driver powernow-k8 e la mia cpu e un athlon64 x2 4200+ quindi dovrebbe essere corretto giusto?

Scusa, non sono ancora espertissimo, per mettere il modulo come built-in devo ricompilare il kernel giusto?

Ma che tu sappia sampling_rate_min è impostato dalla distribuzione o proprio da caratteristiche hardware? (sono molto tentato di modificare il suo valore, non vorrei danneggiare la cpu, ma so che farò fatica a resistere dal provarci   :Very Happy: ) 

Prima di continuare, mi sembra giusto dire che io non ho gentoo, sono solo 4 mesi che uso linux, ho debian ho scritto sul loro forum, ma nessuno mi ha saputo dare risposta, quindi ho provato a scrivere qui dato che quella di gentoo è stata la guida più chiara che spiegasse lo scaling della cpu che ho trovato. Spero che mi aiutiate lo stesso, ma mi sembrava giusto chiarirlo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

faccio finta di non aver letto che hai debian...

Hai compilato il governor giusto? Oltre al driver ti serve il governor ondemand, che puoi attivare con 

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor

ad ogni avvio, oppure usando un demone.

Cmq non per cattiveria ma credo che il thread verra' chiuso, non foss'altro perche' non avendo debian potremmo darti indicazioni sbagliate o comunque inconcludenti

buona fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  prima che venga chiuso... passa a gentoo!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## protomucca

 :Very Happy:  , col tempo ci passerò, ci avevo già provato, ma non sono riuscito a portare a termine l'installazione (installe grafico, ho visto che non sono l'unico ad aver avuto problemi)

Comunque, tornando al mio problema, non ho ancora compilato niente (ho gia impostato il governor), volevo solo sapere se qualcuno sa cosa viene stabilito il parametro sampling_rate_min

Se verrà chiuso il post, intanto vi ringrazio per il tempo dedicatomi   :Smile: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *protomucca wrote:*   

>  , col tempo ci passerò, ci avevo già provato, ma non sono riuscito a portare a termine l'installazione (installe grafico, ho visto che non sono l'unico ad aver avuto problemi)
> 
> Comunque, tornando al mio problema, non ho ancora compilato niente (ho gia impostato il governor), volevo solo sapere se qualcuno sa cosa viene stabilito il parametro sampling_rate_min
> 
> Se verrà chiuso il post, intanto vi ringrazio per il tempo dedicatomi  

 

sei venuto nel covo del nemico..   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

 *protomucca wrote:*   

> volevo solo sapere se qualcuno sa cosa viene stabilito il parametro sampling_rate_min
> 
> 

 

boh, fai te che io ho il frequancy scaling ora sul core2 e prima l'ho avuto su un 2 amd64 e non ho idea di cosa sia... sicuro che sia fondamentale?  :Wink: 

Per quel che so servono il driver e o il governor o il demone, stop

----------

## protomucca

Da quanto ho potuto capire, è un parametro molto importante

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow!

qui c'era il problema inverso, ossia se la frequenza cambia troppo frequentemente allora occorre alzare questo valore. Comunque ho fatto delle prove di video encoding: col governor performance ovviamente ottengo il massimo dei frame/s

poi impostando il governor ondemand e abbassando via via samplin_rate mi avvicino sempre più ai frame/s ottenuti con performance. Cercando in rete ho trovato ben poco, qualche forum dell'est (incomprensibile) e un paio di forum in cui consigliavano di impostare il sampling_rate a un valore di 20000-30000 cosa che come detto a me non è permessa.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Io su un centrino dothan ho quel valore a 20000 di default senza aver modificato nulla.

----------

## protomucca

questo conferma quanto trovato finora qua e la (ben poco ma concorde) che è il mio valore a essere anomalo e troppo alto, anche qui 

http://lists.linuxcoding.com/kernel/2005-q3/msg23893.html

si dice che il valore tipicamente è sui 10000, ora provo a installare altre distribuzioni per vedere che valori mi danno disponibili, così capisco se dipende dall'hardware oppure dalla distribuzione.

----------

## djinnZ

da entrambe con ogni probabilità. Scherzi a parte ritengo che la discussione è incentrata su un problema generico del kernel quindi va spostata in discussioni più che chiusa.

----------

## protomucca

purtroppo adesso per impegni starò via una settimana, quando tornerò farò le prove che ho detto sopra, se troverò il post ancora aperto posterò i risultati ottenuti.

ciao ciao grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> faccio finta di non aver letto che hai debian...

 

Io no:

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> Le richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni verranno chiuse: questo forum offre supporto solo ed esclusvamente alla distribuzione Gentoo (sono però tollerate discussioni di carattere generico, comparazioni e impressioni).

 

Chiudo il post.

----------

